
Meet Namly, the worlds first conversational search engine - sanketsarang
https://blobcity.com/namly.html
======
sanketsarang
Namly is a search engine, but one that you can talk with and it talks back to.
It helps you easily find what you are searching for on the open web by being
contextually aware.

    
    
      Me: How do I install a Facebook Pixel on my blog
    

Fetches results, now user can amend the search in the same context by saying:

    
    
      Me: I am not a coder
    

Namly will now fetch results for installing a Facebook pixel without coding
skills. But it occasionally converses back to help you narrow the results
further.

    
    
      Namly: What language is your blog in?
      Me: PHP
      Namly: Do you have CPanel access?
      Me: Yes
      Namly: Here you go. Showing you the most relevant results. 
      Namly: All the best with the Facebook pixel setup

------
yorwba
> "A full feature search engine that you can converse with"

Except I can't, because the site is just harvesting emails for their beta
waiting list.

~~~
sanketsarang
We are currently in private beta. The engine is not fully ready for GA. We
would be pleased to have you in the beta to help us improve the search
results.

